# Is she just jealous?



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone!!! Im new to this forum and this is the third thread ive posted haha So now I thought this would be a great opportunity to get yall's opinion on this little issue. I live with my cousin who is the same age as me and were both girls. The other night we were joking around and were trying to pull the remote from each other and kenzie kind of freaked out on jordan(my cousin) and I thought she might actually attack her. I understand how this might have alerted her that I might be in trouble but since then she has started being really protective, even with my boyfriend who has helped raise her since she was a pup. Is there anything that I can do to sorta deter this behavior?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

what did she actually do? And how old is your pup? could be that she just got excited and was playing.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

She is nine months old and the incident with the remote included her jumping on my cousin and growling in a deep voice which is nothing ive ever heard come out of her. When my boyfriend hugs me in front of her or attempts to sit by me on the couch she has to either be in my lap or right beside me and if he gets to close to me for HER comfort she growls at him. As soon as he moves away though shes fine and will play with him like normal


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds territorial, and like she owns you  Does she listen to you in other areas of your time spent together? Personally I would give a correction (however you go about addressing situations) to that behavior to make it clear about the rules and how things will be conducted. I realize the remote incident might have been overly exciting and confusing for the pup but hugging or giving affection to your boyfriend is probably a regular thing, therefore may already be or is becoming a habit for her to react in that way and as you said its all on HER terms.

Dogs also go through different stages- fear included, so insecurity and dominance is common. Because she is not sure, make sure she understands what you want so she doesn't decide for you.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like she's guarding you. She is too young to be truly protective of you, she thinks she owns you.

What kind of obedience classes have you been in with her? How much exercise (physically and mentally) is she getting?

You need to start setting her boundaries and making sure she realizes that you are in charge and can do whatever you want. I would start NILIF if you don't do it already. Nothing in Life is Free

Also, a good book for you to read on resource guarding (you are the resource) is Mine! by Jean Donaldson







Amazon.com: Mine! A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs (9780970562944): Jean Donaldson: Books


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> You need to start setting her boundaries and making sure she realizes that you are in charge and can do whatever you want. I would start NILIF if you don't do it already. Nothing in Life is Free
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...32754-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325



I never realized what good advice this was, gsdraven, until I read it months ago and truly put it into practice. It makes such a difference and really builds a bond with the dog.


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

So far she has had basic puppy obedience training and I was going to put her in the secondary adult obedience training soon but the trainers/programs offered in my area dont seem very reliable or even that involved but she gets plenty of exercise. I am a runner and we run about two miles twice a day. There is actually a program offered that I just heard about, which is agility training that I wanted to try but she has to be a year to start. Thanks for the suggestion about the "owning" idea...She is very spoiled and pretty much spends the entire day with me so I could see how she might think im hers haha


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh and I just read the NILIF article and that was VERY helpful!!! I really liked that idea and I actually do alot of those things but your absolutely right she thinks she is the alpha


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds to me that your dog may have fought that you were playing a game and she wanted to join in?


----------

